# Brother Printer Suddenly Refuses to Scan



## May Albany (Mar 8, 2016)

Have been using my Brother MFC-J265W all-in-one printer/scanner/copier for a good while but suddenly tonight it refuses to scan anything. Have downloaded latest drivers online but to no avail. It shows "Connecting to PC" but then returns to the home screen. I notice my ink in all cartridges is quite low. If I change them all could this help. (I have noticed Brother machine is very 'sensitive' about low ink and won't allow me to print if even on colour is too low, even if I only want to print in Black - could this somehow be mucking up the scanning function, even though that's rather illogical!) Any help gratefully received please.
Thank you,
Albany May


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Replace all print cartridges. Unplug the USB cable from the computer end and restart the computer. 
When the computer starts back up, make sure it is powered on.Go to the Brothers driver download web page Downloads | MFC-J265W | United States | Brother and download the Scanner driver for your model and plug in the USB Cable to a different USB port. Check in System Preferences again to make sure the printer reinstalled. Try it again.


----------

